

Hacker News Meetup (Boston) - Feb 6th - 6PM - wtvanhest

Meetup at Meadhall near the Kendall/MIT stop.<p>6:00 PM<p>The Meadhall
4 Cambridge Center
Cambridge MA 02142
617-714-4372
http://themeadhall.com/<p>http://www.meetup.com/hn-boston/members/<p>or RSVP at:
http://www.meetup.com/hn-boston/events/101696052/
======
whichdan
I'll be there too. Should be a nice change from going to Reddit meetups.

------
bthomas
Look forward to seeing everybody there. Get in touch if any questions.

